# Audi TT Mk2 Jack Point Pads



## 1200_1200 (Dec 17, 2015)

Has anyone found a good jack pad to use with their TT?

On eBay I found two types for sale:
1. polyurethane: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2-each-Red-A...069613?hash=item4d21d4b3ed:g:h7QAAOSw9mFWLpyL
2. aluminum: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330922707029?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

I'd appreciate any first hand knowledge that other TT owners have with these or similar products.

Thanks


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Reverse Logic pad is great. The piece on the car you are jacking into is already lined with rubber or poly on its own; I would think that if you used a poly pad in there, it might grip too much. The semi-circular shape of the opening allows the body to pivot on the pad as you jack the car up, and the smooth aluminum on the Reverse Logic part doesn't try to bind against the thing in the body.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I have one made by someone here on the forum....glad more are available.


----------



## 1200_1200 (Dec 17, 2015)

ZPrime said:


> The Reverse Logic pad is great. The piece on the car you are jacking into is already lined with rubber or poly on its own; I would think that if you used a poly pad in there, it might grip too much. The semi-circular shape of the opening allows the body to pivot on the pad as you jack the car up, and the smooth aluminum on the Reverse Logic part doesn't try to bind against the thing in the body.


Good point. Thanks.


----------



## 1200_1200 (Dec 17, 2015)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I have one made by someone here on the forum....glad more are available.


After submitting my post I was able to find the thread about those pads and get in touch with a forum member who is still making them as well. I'm waiting on details before asking him to send me one.


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

ZPrime said:


> The Reverse Logic pad is great. The piece on the car you are jacking into is already lined with rubber or poly on its own; I would think that if you used a poly pad in there, it might grip too much. The semi-circular shape of the opening allows the body to pivot on the pad as you jack the car up, and the smooth aluminum on the Reverse Logic part doesn't try to bind against the thing in the body.


I have the Reverse Logic one as well, works great.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

1200_1200 said:


> After submitting my post I was able to find the thread about those pads and get in touch with a forum member who is still making them as well. I'm waiting on details before asking him to send me one.


Please ask the forum member making the pads if he is interested in making some sales. If so, please post his forum username to this thread or ask that he respond directly to this thread. 

Has anyone used this type of pad with a lowered TT/TTS/TT-RS? I am wondering if there still room to slide a low profile jack under the pad/lifting point, with H&R springs? One may need to first drive the car on top of some 2x4/2x6 wood blocks to make enough ground clearance. If the height of the pads from the forum member is shorter or taller, that could make a difference and make one or the other the better product to purchase.

Thanks


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

From that picture, the forum member's pad *appears* to be slightly taller than the reverselogic part, but without scale it's hard to say for sure.

I have an Arcan jack from Costco, I want to say the saddle is around 3.5" or 3.75". On flat ground, I can just barely slide the jack under the car WITH the RL pad sitting on top of it. The RL pad actually sits up inside the divot a bit, so if the ground is slightly uneven or the car's weight has shifted some, I occasionally need to hold the pad up inside the divot while I bring the jack up to meet it (can't fit jack+pad under the side skirt occasionally with bad driveway).

ReverseLogic is a great company to deal with, FWIW. Consider buying yourself a pair of pads from wherever you order - that way if something unexpected happens (jack breaks while lifting and pad is stuck in one jack point) you have a spare so you can just borrow another jack to free the first one. Keep the spare in the trunk so if you get a flat and have someone bring you a spare wheel and a jack, you don't need to ask for the pad too (or if AAA brings you a jack or something, you already have the pad in the car).


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

hightechrdn said:


> Please ask the forum member making the pads if he is interested in making some sales. If so, please post his forum username to this thread or ask that he respond directly to this thread.
> 
> Has anyone used this type of pad with a lowered TT/TTS/TT-RS? I am wondering if there still room to slide a low profile jack under the pad/lifting point, with H&R springs? One may need to first drive the car on top of some 2x4/2x6 wood blocks to make enough ground clearance. If the height of the pads from the forum member is shorter or taller, that could make a difference and make one or the other the better product to purchase.
> 
> Thanks


I got a jack that goes very low to go under the car. H&R springs. Works fine. Got it from Harbor Freight.


----------



## 1200_1200 (Dec 17, 2015)

hightechrdn said:


> Please ask the forum member making the pads if he is interested in making some sales. If so, please post his forum username to this thread or ask that he respond directly to this thread.
> 
> Has anyone used this type of pad with a lowered TT/TTS/TT-RS? I am wondering if there still room to slide a low profile jack under the pad/lifting point, with H&R springs? One may need to first drive the car on top of some 2x4/2x6 wood blocks to make enough ground clearance. If the height of the pads from the forum member is shorter or taller, that could make a difference and make one or the other the better product to purchase.
> 
> Thanks


I'll measure mine and post its size when it arrives. I got a hold of the fabricator at his website http://iabedindustries.com/ .

I just realized however that the new 3.5t jack that I had considered low profile won't fit under a stock TT without the adapter. So... looks like I'll be having another look at the low profile ramps as well.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

I Have the urethane one from eBay. Works Just fine.
My jack is a hair too tall so I have to pop the pad into the slot and then slide the jack into place because my TTS is low enough to prevent the jack from getting under the skirt with the pad on the jack in the front locations. It's really the Jack, not the pad....


----------



## FPatterson (Aug 8, 2019)

hey can anyone point me to a link where i can purchase a jack pad tool? i know im late but i came across this and didnt want to start a whole new thread


----------

